# Bridal portrait in Gum



## windrivermaiden (Aug 8, 2008)

It is only the first 2 layers, I am going to print this pastel. but I just love it right now. I may keep this one and do another one with pastel.


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2008)

If you love it, by all means make yourself happy and keep it just as is. This one is so light and soft, especially compared to your other one here. What a difference! 

I know so little about gum, just love to view your work with all your different approaches - and give you the :thumbup: .     

Your client is sure to love this!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 9, 2008)

not a client, best friends daughter. Since we are all photogs, she didn't hire anyone in particluar and we were all enthusiastic to come and play and have fun at a wedding and shoot what ever made us happy. it was such a pleasant change. I think she will love it.


----------



## terri (Aug 11, 2008)

How fun!    Doubtless no one else will be giving her such an image from her wedding day. I love the uniqueness of this process!


----------

